# Woods Negative Stagger Biplane



## Jerry (Feb 9, 2007)

Thought that this might interest some. 


I bought this plane quite a few years ago. It's a one of a kind. Designed by the later Harrison Woods, the same guy that designed the Woody Pusher and the Aerosport.
It's fully aerobatic. It had 125 hp hanging on the front of it. I bought it in pieces with no engine. 


By the way... that's not me in the picture. It's a picture of one of the guys that built the plane.


----------

